

Want to succeed? Try failing - Jim_Neath
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/02/05/want-to-succeed-try-failing/

======
petercooper
Cue a rebutting (but not admitting that's what it is) 37signals blog post in
5.. 4.. 3..

Seriously, though, I think the message is more that you should take bigger
risks and push yourself further into an area where failure is quite likely..
rather than to _merely_ try to fail ;-)

------
mad44
Sorry I may be too dense. But, what is the point of failure, if not to learn a
lesson and succeed eventually. He seems to be saying the only time he did not
fail (he got a raise) was when he did not enjoy the experience, it was too
incremental. So, we should keep failing, and failing. Yes, I am missing the
message. This may be acceptable for an academician. But is it acceptable for a
businessman. After all he mentions that you feel the disappointment of 250
people and families that depended on you. Are you supposed to make it a habit
and enjoy it.

Again, probably, since this is only a segment from the interview, I am not
getting the full message.

~~~
gcheong
Failure is a given in any innovation industry, therefore to be successful you
have to be able to _tolerate_ failure, learn from it and move on - not have it
be the end of one's career- otherwise nobody will be willing to take on the
risk of failure required for success. You can learn from the failures of
others, but you never learn as much as from the failures you experience
personally.

------
rglullis
“The knack of flying is learning how to throw yourself at the ground and miss”
\- Douglas Adams, Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy

------
samdk
I really don't like this headline. You'll never learn anything if you _try_ to
fail. Failure should not be a goal.

You are very probably going to fail at some point. It's important not to let
the fear of failure prevent you from acting in the first place, and it's
important to be able to deal with, accept, and learn from failure.

------
10ren
I recall this translation of Singapore-Chinese slang: _scared to lose_ (ke-ya
su, phonetically)

Startups are experimentation, and as in science, most experiments are
"failures" (quoted, because both positive and negative results of an
experiment give you information... if it's well-designed).

------
jasonlbaptiste
Read his book "The monk and the riddle". I promise you it will mean a lot and
quite possibly change your life.

------
ojbyrne
It's about the 150th article to appear on this particular theme here.

~~~
darkxanthos
Thus its importance is inversely proportionate to your reply's score. :)

